# Big project... hopefully



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

it is possible, but would probably be cheaper to trade your current one in for a model with the turbo.
I doubt you could do the swap for $3k

The manual transmission in these cars is the M32.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

My advice, daily the cruze and get something else as a fun car. You will end up putting double what your budget is trying to get and swap the 1.4 with all the mods. Get yourself a shell civic or something and drop a b series in then boost. That's just my .02

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah mate ya gotta understand and engine swap between N/A cars is one thing, but when you involve turbos and then talk about swapping to a high output turbo you're stepping into a whole new world of custom piping and tuning, To do what you want to do the RIGHT way ( so it doesnt blow up the first time you drive it) you're probably looking closer to $8-10k would actually probably be cheaper and more powerful in the long run to turbo the 1.8L.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Check out your last post should give you ideas. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/64986-more-power.html#post977794


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Settle with, trade in, or sell to buy something with turbo(s). Also take into consideration what you buy to boost or upgrade the factory boost. You can find a cheap car and find out the parts are expensive to mod or keep running. I have a feeling you may look into a 3800 s/c vehicle for the price they go for. If the person can't describe the bottle the supercharger oil comes in or the smell, dont buy it.


----------

